# dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.6-r1 lässt sich nicht bauen [solved]

## tazinblack

Hallo zusammen,

hab hier auf einer Kiste dieses ziemlich nervige Problem.

Da das mitten in nem KDE Update nicht mehr ging, musste ich erst mal alles auf sqlite umbauen um überhaupt erst mal wieder einen funktionierenden KDE zu haben.

```
collect2: error: ld returned 1 exit status

Makefile:102: recipe for target 'mysql_r' failed

gmake: *** [mysql_r] Error 1

MySQL (thread-safe) disabled.

MySQL (thread-unsafe) auto-detection... ()

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -m32 -c -march=corei7 -O2 -pipe -Wall -W  -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.6-r1/work/qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.8.6/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.6-r1/work/qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.8.6/config.tests/unix/mysql -I/usr/include/mysql -I/usr/include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.6-r1/work/qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.8.6/config.tests/unix/mysql -I. -o mysql.o /var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.6-r1/work/qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.8.6/config.tests/unix/mysql/mysql.cpp

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -m32 -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -o mysql mysql.o     -L/usr/lib32/mysql -L/usr/lib64 -lpthread -lz -lm -ldl -lbfd -lssl -lcrypto -lmysqlclient 

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.9.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib64/libpthread.so when searching for -lpthread

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.9.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib64/libpthread.a when searching for -lpthread

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.9.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib64/libz.so when searching for -lz

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.9.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib64/libdl.so when searching for -ldl

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.9.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib64/libdl.a when searching for -ldl

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.9.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.9.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/lib/libbfd.so when searching for -lbfd

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.9.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib64/binutils/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/2.25.1/libbfd.so when searching for -lbfd

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.9.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -lbfd

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.9.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib64/libssl.so when searching for -lssl

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.9.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib64/libcrypto.so when searching for -lcrypto

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.9.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib64/libmysqlclient.so when searching for -lmysqlclient

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.9.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib64/libm.so when searching for -lm

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.9.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib64/libm.a when searching for -lm

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.9.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib64/libc.so when searching for -lc

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.9.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib64/libc.a when searching for -lc

collect2: error: ld returned 1 exit status

Makefile:102: recipe for target 'mysql' failed

gmake: *** [mysql] Error 1

MySQL (thread-unsafe) disabled.

MySQL support cannot be enabled due to functionality tests!

 Turn on verbose messaging (-v) to /var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.6-r1/work/qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.8.6/configure to see the final report.

 If you believe this message is in error you may use the continue

 switch (-continue) to /var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.6-r1/work/qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.8.6/configure to continue.

 * ERROR: dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.6-r1::gentoo failed (configure phase):

 *   configure failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   93:  Called src_configure

 *   environment, line 3166:  Called multilib-minimal_src_configure

 *   environment, line 1949:  Called multilib_foreach_abi 'multilib-minimal_abi_src_configure'

 *   environment, line 2156:  Called multibuild_foreach_variant '_multilib_multibuild_wrapper' 'multilib-minimal_abi_src_configure'

 *   environment, line 1880:  Called _multibuild_run '_multilib_multibuild_wrapper' 'multilib-minimal_abi_src_configure'

 *   environment, line 1878:  Called _multilib_multibuild_wrapper 'multilib-minimal_abi_src_configure'

 *   environment, line  406:  Called multilib-minimal_abi_src_configure

 *   environment, line 1943:  Called multilib_src_configure

 *   environment, line 2373:  Called qt4_multilib_src_configure

 *   environment, line 2882:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       "${S}"/configure "${conf[@]}" || die "configure failed";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.6-r1::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.6-r1::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.6-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.6-r1/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.6-r1/work/qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.8.6-abi_x86_32.x86'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.6-r1/work/qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.8.6'

>>> Failed to emerge dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.6-r1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.6-r1/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.6-r1:

 * ERROR: dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.6-r1::gentoo failed (configure phase):

 *   configure failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   93:  Called src_configure

 *   environment, line 3166:  Called multilib-minimal_src_configure

 *   environment, line 1949:  Called multilib_foreach_abi 'multilib-minimal_abi_src_configure'

 *   environment, line 2156:  Called multibuild_foreach_variant '_multilib_multibuild_wrapper' 'multilib-minimal_abi_src_configure'

 *   environment, line 1880:  Called _multibuild_run '_multilib_multibuild_wrapper' 'multilib-minimal_abi_src_configure'

 *   environment, line 1878:  Called _multilib_multibuild_wrapper 'multilib-minimal_abi_src_configure'

 *   environment, line  406:  Called multilib-minimal_abi_src_configure

 *   environment, line 1943:  Called multilib_src_configure

 *   environment, line 2373:  Called qt4_multilib_src_configure

 *   environment, line 2882:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       "${S}"/configure "${conf[@]}" || die "configure failed";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.6-r1::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.6-r1::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.6-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.6-r1/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.6-r1/work/qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.8.6-abi_x86_32.x86'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.6-r1/work/qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.8.6'
```

Kommt das jemand bekannt vor?

----------

## franzf

libbfd kommt jetzt mit binutils-libs. Das installieren sollte helfen.

----------

## tazinblack

Warum zieht portage das nicht automatisch an?

----------

## tazinblack

Nachdem ich jetzt gdb noch auf testing hochgezogen hab, scheints zu kompilieren.

Mal abwarten was jetzt noch kommt.

----------

## tazinblack

Danke für die schnelle Hilfe, es scheint alles zu laufen.

----------

## msst

Haargenau dasselbe Problem gerade auch gehabt. An binutils-libs liegt es nicht.

emerge --oneshot gdb

behebt das Problem auch nicht. Also sys-devel/gdb auf testing gesetzt und nochmal das Ganze.

Unf funktioniert wieder nicht. Definitiv mal wieder eine sehr seltsame Sache. 

Also qtsql auf testing gesetzt. Mal sehen, ob das was bringt. Grrr.

----------

## msst

Problem gefunden:

Eine alte mariadb bibliothek war noch mit dem normalen linker gebaut, aktuell habe ich aber schon seit ner Weile auf den gold linker umgestellt.

emerge --oneshot mariadb

hat das Ganze behoben.

----------

## tazinblack

gold linker? 

Hab ich das was verpasst?

----------

## msst

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Gold

----------

## tazinblack

ok, dass das geht hab ich verstanden, aber warum könnte ich wohl den Standardlinker durch die gold Variante austauschen wollen?

Was bringt das für Vorteile?

----------

## franzf

 *tazinblack wrote:*   

> ok, dass das geht hab ich verstanden, aber warum könnte ich wohl den Standardlinker durch die gold Variante austauschen wollen?
> 
> Was bringt das für Vorteile?

 

Gold braucht weniger Speicher und ist schneller. Außerdem ist er strikter (siehe z.B. "Underlinking")

----------

